# "What's wrong with these plow guys?"



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Poster on WMUR News Facebook in reference to a dog getting hit by a plow...
_"What's wrong with these plow guys?? Taking out still mailboxes and now a moving dog??!! I think there should be mandatory laws in place for overtime plow drivers and should be consequences. Though there will be none! What's going on??! Response from the state will be, 'who cares and move on'. Someone has paid for these drivers and it happens to be the taxpayers that pay for not only the negligence of these city plow drivers but the mailboxes and surgery to the property taken out! Thou shall not pay twice for negligence especially for living creatures! There is a leash law that will protect this situation but I do not believe for one bit that this operation is delegated correctly and should have fresh drivers with no overtime for plowing! Hence I could get charged for driving recklessly for driving too tired and this should be applied to ALL!!!"
_
Manchester, NH had some mailboxes hit by the plow, then a dog got hit by a plow, and on WMUR (NH News 9), there's many people complaining about state and town plow operators. It's pretty insane that they'd think you could stop a truck before you hit an animal. I've hit a deer before, and there was no way I could stop for that.

Any complaints in your state lately? The mailbox situation and the dog situation both made headlines...


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, give em what they want no overtime. Let them pay the overhead for the additional drivers. Or simply no overtime. The snow and ice will melt by the time these ignorant a$s clowns should be out anyway


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

It's pretty insane. They have it stuck in their minds that the plow operator should foot the bill for the dog... but in reality, the guy probably doesn't even know he hit a dog or anything for that matter. People are posting about it all over the place. Almost like an online riot. State and town drivers have been undermined by opinions.

It started with the owner (a veteran) who couldn't afford any of it, and the vet needed the money... it made news... then most people started saying the plow operator should pay for it.

https://www.facebook.com/wmur9

http://www.wmur.com/news/nh-news/ow...low/-/9857858/23556096/-/sqrlm4z/-/index.html
_
"I hope that they do find support for the dog, but why should everyone else have to pay for it, shouldn't it be up to the plow guy to pay full responsibility for it???"

"Shouldn't the plow guy/girl pay for it? Poor thing.. wish I had money.."

"This is awful :c I agree that the person plowing should pay. It's not like they're very careful either. I have to walk to school and I have almost gotten hit a numerous amount of times already. I really hope the dog gets the money for the surgery. "

"The person driving the plow should be responsible they should at least pay something"

" Carecredit.com can be used for vet bills! Totally agree plow driver should pay but also owner should have been more responsible to be sure their dog wasn't running loose and this could have been avoided! Vet shouldn't be held liable!"

" awwww so sad but the person who hit him should step up and help out..."

"If the plow driver is operating a heavy piece of equipment regardless if the owner violated the leash law you mean to say if it was someone's child its ok to hit them because of impaired visibility?"

"Even though it shows the "goal" has been met, the woman I spoke to told me that it doesn't include the aftercare. The owner is so grateful for everyone's contributions, we can't save the world, but to Molly, we can save hers! Even if the dog was not in a leash & "legally" the driver isn't responsible I feel like the plow driver should pitch in as a courtesy & as a human being who accidentally destroyed this person & his pet"

"Sue the plow!! Seriously!! And not for nothing if its the vet why don't they just do it out of charity??"

"Handle your vehicle no matter what your driving ! I understand this by state law !"

" the freak'n plow guy should pay for this dogs needs WTF"

"i think the owners can sue the driver for that. If i had money id help."

"To me, the person driving; & I don't care if it's a car or a cart w/a horse YOU are suppose to be watching for ALL crossing, or moving on the side of the road. You hit someone or an animal YOU are responsible to be sure all medical care & subsequent therapy for whomever you hit gets back to a good quality of life. Otherwise, you owe them for the inconvenience you have caused them. PLAIN & SIMPLE!!!!"_


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Its really sad what people say. That is almost as bad as the guy that was mulching running over the sleeping/dead guy and saying it was his fault. 

How stupid can the general population be.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

nixray;1689727 said:


> Ok, give em what they want no overtime. Let them pay the overhead for the additional drivers. Or simply no overtime. The snow and ice will melt by the time these ignorant a$s clowns should be out anyway


Right on, right on.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Winter Land Man;1689729 said:


> It's pretty insane. They have it stuck in their minds that the plow operator should foot the bill for the dog.]


Well of course he should...he was the one behind the wheel. Its called taking responsibility for your actions....something lacking in todays society.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

snocrete;1689895 said:


> Well of course he should...he was the one behind the wheel. Its called taking responsibility for your actions....something lacking in todays society.


same could be said for a loose dog running around

xysport


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe the people complaining should hop in the truck and try it for themselves?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I find it funny they want dedicated snow plowers who aren't on overtime.... But they will cry when something else get cuts from the budget to pay for it. It's pretty hard to stop a municipal dump truck, especially when you can't see something like a dog.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the owner of the dog has the most responsibilty here, but if i was the dirver i would have thrown in a little $$ just because, but im a dog lover.

Our local guy's turn hitting mailboxes into a game. I have a buddy that works on the equipment, he said they just laugh about it. They tore up about 20ft of my lawn the first snow this year, how they got up over the curb without knowing is beyond me. .


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1689900 said:


> same could be said for a loose dog running around
> 
> xysport


I agree....xysport


----------



## nelandscaper (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree it's sad the dog got hurt and people should take responsibility for their actions but come on. Make the plow driver pay? Are you kidding? This is why we are a nation of pu$$!es. Common sense would say that you should probably use a leash if it is snowing and there is snow removal equipment around operating but common sense is not common! Maybe the next time I slip and fall getting out of my truck I should sue my customer for not plowing the lot before I got there to plow!

Ok, rant over. I feel better!

Thank God the dog didn't die, I personally would *help* with the vet bills.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's think about this, an animal runs out in front of you. 

You swerve to avoid it and slam into another car or loose control because its snowing and go off the side of the road wrecking your truck.

So now you have to call your clients and tell them you can't plow them because you swerved to avoid a dog or a cat or a squirrel and wrecked your truck.

I'm sure they will understand you did it to save an animal and still pay you for plowing.

nope, that animal is road kill.

I like animals but I'm not taking a chance to wreck my truck.


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

surprised we dont hear more stories like this in the news. I have to admit spending 20 plus hours behind the wheel of a muni plow or sander isnt the safest thing in the world


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

All the people that complain should go for a ride in a plow truck for an entire storm and then they can see what it's really like. We do our best to avoid mailboxes but, some times they get knocked down. I'd say 90% of the mailboxes that get knocked down get knocked down from the snow coming off the wing and the wing never touches the post or box. I had a guy a while back ***** at my boss because his plow driver (meaning me) destroyed his mailbox. What actually happened was the snow that came off the wing hit his cheap plastic mail box and broke it.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a dog and if she got hit id be sad but would I blame the plow driver no I blame myself for not having her on a leash and as for mailboxes dont put a piece of crap out there and blame the county unless they actually hit it and dont call the police when we're cleaning up a lot at 3am and say we're plowing to loud if the guy would have swerved and hit something would the pet owner help the plow driver


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rjigto4oje;1691766 said:


> I have a dog and if she got hit id be sad but would I blame the plow driver no I blame myself for not having her on a leash and as for mailboxes dont put a piece of crap out there and blame the county unless they actually hit it and dont call the police when we're cleaning up a lot at 3am and say we're plowing to loud if the guy would have swerved and hit something would the pet owner help the plow driver


Can you hit the enter button, or use punctuation from time to time ?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1691895 said:


> Can you hit the enter button, or use punctuation from time to time ?


sorry smartphone has a 2 inch window, sucks


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

People blame the plow driver for what ever they can!

I can relate to this story 100% though personal experience. Few years back, Me and another worker were tag teaming this HOA. I was in front in a Ford F550 loaded with a few tons of rock, being followed by a 350 dump 4+ inches of snow and its like 2AM. We were going like 25MPH, All A sudden I see a what looks like a white bunny coming into the street... 
I angled the blade towards the animal thinking the snow would scare it in the opposite direction when really it just kept running.. 
Ended up hitting what I later found out was a dog.. The owner was PISSED! But I just explained that there was nothing I could do! If i stopped I would of ruined 2 brand new trucks.(that wasnt about to happen!) The owner didnt even try to sue me. The dog didn't die, but I'm sure it was injured a bit.. But If you have a WHITE dog and its 2AM and snowing common sense would say put the thing on a leash! Common sense isnt that common...


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

if you would have ruined two trucks by stopping then the second was a little close don't ya think ?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

How about the people who leave their garbage cans or big recycling bins out on the street beside their driveway for a day or two after collection day and then complain to the municipality that the plow knocked them over into the ditch or on the lawn? Usually the wing doesn't even hit them. But, you know, they can't leave them in the end of their driveways because the cans will be in the way of their cars that they don't know how to back up. Little cranky, ya think?


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Legal liability is all in the details. Was the plow driver speeding? Was he near the end of a 16 hour shift? Lots of factors here. Bottom line it was an accident. Like a mailbox, the town should offer some type of compensation and put the whole thing to bed. Nowadays when a pet gets killed everyone gets all upset and assumes it was malicious. Mend fences and move on. I do not fault the driver.

We've all damaged mailboxes or something. Its part of the business. What you do AFTER says alot about you and your company. Do you just laugh it off and deny your at fault, or take steps to right the wrong? True some people will never be satisfied, but at least acknowledge their feelings and work towards a resolution.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Once I pushed a pile up really high and saw what I thought were 4 furry legs sticking up...scared the %$#$# outta me, turned out to be branches from a fallen limb and 28 hrs (seeing things) on the road. I would be devastated if I hit someones pet.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RSE;1725919 said:


> Once I pushed a pile up really high and saw what I thought were 4 furry legs sticking up...scared the %$#$# outta me, turned out to be branches from a fallen limb and 28 hrs (seeing things) on the road. I would be devastated if I hit someones pet.


I have never hit anybody's pet but, I come close to hitting deer on a regular basis because there is a lot of deer in my area and they love to be in the road when it's snowing for some reason. I hunt deer every fall but, I would still feel awful hitting one, I can't imagine hitting somebody's pet.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

mercer_me;1726414 said:


> I have never hit anybody's pet but, I come close to hitting deer on a regular basis because there is a lot of deer in my area and they love to be in the road when it's snowing for some reason. I hunt deer every fall but, I would still feel awful hitting one, I can't imagine hitting somebody's pet.


I got Bambi 2 years ago with the dump truck on the way back to the yard. The other truck driver behind me said the deer flew about 20 ft off the road didn't hurt the plow or the truck any but left a poop trail and a blood smear on the plow. There was Bambi slayer spray painted on the plow the next day by my coworkers


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I hit a coyote It was running down the road It was funny I thought I killed just made it dizzy When I got close I drop my blade that was a box plow I made for my truck and I rolled it for good distance and stop back up. He got up and he couldn't walk straight and he was shaking his head


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I killed a deer last week, and a dog a few years ago, both were in 80K zones and came out of the end of a drive way piled high with snow, no warning. I'm an animal lover so it always tears me up. With the dog I knocked on the home owners door and expressed my apology, they were understandably upset...I got a lecture about driving too fast (I actually wasn't but....) I apologized again and gave them their dog.
I don't think they ever realised that there is trauma in having to deal with that too, having anything look at you helplessly while it takes it's last breath... looking at you for help, is heartwrenching. There is a responsibility as an animal owner as well, to keep them from wandering. Farmers in our area are aware that if livestock gets out on the road and causes an accident that they can be held responsible, I don't know why city folk don't get that.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

There is a leash law in the state of nh. The owner of the dog is liable for the dogs actions because it was off leash.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto private property.

In other words on private property a dog or cat does NOT need to be on a leash.

If ya hit one of mine and kill it no matter how tired or if missing it would have cost you money,
I would sue you. and win.(if it happened on private property.)
A quality dog can cost $1-5k
and a well trained dog(s) like I have and I would cost you $100-200K.

It is the drivers fault as the law states a driver needs to be able to stop or avoid obstacles.
careless or reckless.


remember that dog could be some little kids pet.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CashinH&P;1728317 said:


> There is a leash law in the state of nh. The owner of the dog is liable for the dogs actions because it was off leash.


Same here in City limits must be on a leash or in a pen

Now in the sticks does not apply but a dog wants to chance a car then its at risk of getting ran over



SnoFarmer;1728342 said:


> ^ leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto private property.
> 
> In other words on private property a dog or cat does NOT need to be on a leash.
> 
> ...


around here can go the other way if pet cause damage to a car the pet owner is liable for damages

You high dollar dog shouldn't be out in the road I know my 5k Shed dog isn't if he was he should get hit. I wouldn't try avoid a pet sometimes if cant get stop its best not try go around them could cause injure to you or other people if you car or truck loose traction.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1728342 said:


> ^ leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto private property.
> 
> In other words on private property a dog or cat does NOT need to be on a leash.
> 
> ...


It may not have to be on a leash on private property but as a soon as it runs onto a public road it's not on private property anymore. Also you can't even stop a car if something jumps out in front of it. Careless or wreckless don't apply to that. Even if a human being jumps out in front of them and gets killed so long as they weren't driving at an insane speed it's the jumpers fault..........

I'm a dog lover as well and I live in the city, so I built a fence out back and mine goes out front on a leash. I can't control the asshats on the road but I can control my dog. If my dog got hit it would be my fault without a doubt.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

This is a pretty funny thread, I've got dogs, but any animal comes out in the road, I ain't swerving risking wrecking a truck, I've seen a lot of wrecks where people swerved trying to miss something and were messed up bad, haven't hit any pets but have smoked my share of deer lately with trucks. Oh yeah and it's always a prize winner grand champion, rare breed very expensive animal when it gets hit.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1728342 said:


> ^ leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto private property.
> 
> In other words on private property a dog or cat does NOT need to be on a leash.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about private property or the road. If your stupid enough to let you 200k dog go on the road I gauruntee you that when I swerve to miss it and hurt myself or family your dog won't have a home because I will make sure I get it in the settlement. Human life is more important then any dog or animal. Now if it's a human life swerving and risking your life is a risk worth taking.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

100-200k for a dog?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I thought my first sentence made that clear,
"leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto *private property*."

Dave ,
In the states you are suppose to be in control of your vehicle at all times.
We use words in our laws like,
able to strop or avoid.
There is a big difference between running a animal down and hitting one by accident.
Then there is a difference between a deer and some kids beloved pet.

It's an attitude.



JD Dave;1728428 said:


> Are you talking about private property or the road. If your stupid enough to let you 200k dog go on the road I gauruntee you that when I swerve to miss it and hurt myself or family your dog won't have a home because I will make sure I get it in the settlement. Human life is more important then any dog or animal. Now if it's a human life swerving and risking your life is a risk worth taking.


Yup, when your dog(s)GSD is rank in the top 10 for breed worth and are titled ScHhIII and IPO III on the world stage, (compeated in Germany and the Netherlands)

(IPO= Schutzhund. Due to political reasons, Germany no longer calls protection sport "Schutzhund")
Have prodigy they have is also are titled in IPO to guide dogs (seeing eye), search and rescue dogs, service dogs for the handicapped and working on police forces etc etc just go to prove their worth.

Pups from these *****es start at 4k,and up
A pup from a lesser b-itch may start at 1k and up.
(*****es isn't a bad word but ***** is,,,lol)

I can't meet demand....

Top ranked males can go for even more$$$$



Whiffyspark;1728446 said:


> 100-200k for a dog?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'v heard of plow opps being transferred or fired for taking there frustrations out on mailboxes.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Every dog I've owned has been a rescue dog...$150 for shots and your good.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ good for you,
We have fostered dogs that were waiting on a home.
but then adoption not for everyone.

Some prefer a pup and some want a particular pup for a reason.

A link to the article in question.
http://www.wmur.com/news/nh-news/Sn...xes/-/9857858/23520592/-/c8piggz/-/index.html

things like this have happened before.

US
Snow Plow Driver 'Dogg' Fired After Posting Video of Himself Burying Parked Cars After Blizzard.
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...f-himself-burying-parked-cars-after-blizzard/

Last year, Burnsville spent almost $5,800 on mailboxes damaged during plowing. Crews replaced 38 mailboxes and repaired another 40 or so. That $5,800 is only replacement boxes and replacement materials. Labor costs were not included in the figure.
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2011/01/14/burnsville-considers-changes-to-snowplow-mailbox-rules/


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1728342 said:


> ^ leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto private property.
> 
> In other words on private property a dog or cat does NOT need to be on a leash.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight... You would be upset if somebody hit your precious and expensive pet if it wandered onto the public road. You can spend 100-200k on a dog and CANNOT afford an invisible fence or any other device to keep your dog on your own property without it going on the road? And then you would sue that driver for your negligence? Remember once it walks on the road, it is no longer on your private property and is now on public roadway. If it was me who would swerve to avoid your precious pet and end up being seriously injured due to having to take the ditch, you would be needing "change of address" forms from the USPS, because I would be owning a new house. I would not want any of those expensive pets though since owning a mutt is just as good.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I know if I had a 200k dollar dog I wouldn't be plowing snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MattR;1728543 said:


> So let me get this straight... You would be upset if somebody hit your precious and expensive pet if it wandered onto the public road. You can spend 100-200k on a dog and CANNOT afford an invisible fence or any other device to keep your dog on your own property without it going on the road? And then you would sue that driver for your negligence? Remember once it walks on the road, it is no longer on your private property and is now on public roadway. If it was me who would swerve to avoid your precious pet and end up being seriously injured due to having to take the ditch, you would be needing "change of address" forms from the USPS, because I would be owning a new house. I would not want any of those expensive pets though since owning a mutt is just as good.


I feel the exact same way.  I had a dog get hit by a car once. I don't blame the driver, I'm blame myself for not keeping the dog out of the road.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1728342 said:


> ^ leash laws no matter the state do no extend onto private property.
> 
> .


I look the law up and Here it has be in a Fence in area on private property it cant run free in the city limits


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You would think.
The cost getting a dog to that level is very close to what they are worth.
The cost obtaining the pup.
They have to be 2yr before they get their first title.
ofa,
Your time training the dog, gear, travel, club membership (SV)
A helper for training.
A handler for European competitions.
kennel costs, shipping costs
The grand sager show in Germany alone can cost $15k.

Going to meets and trials in Germany.
Flights to Germany and the Netherlands.
Kennel costs
The big leagues cost $$$$.

Then I like to spend $$ on campers trucks vacations.
vacation property, travel etc etc...and on more fun dog games.



jrs.landscaping;1728581 said:


> I know if I had a 200k dollar dog I wouldn't be plowing snow.


I have "looked up the law"

No fencing is necessary.
Your dog does not need to be on a leash when on private property.

Fencing is for keeping you & your dog out, I opted for no trespassing signage.

I guy came on to my property, posted no trespassing.
I had a young untrained dog, off lead.
His dog challenged mine and the fight was on.
He tried to break up the fight and got bit.
(by his own dog we latter come to find out).

He calls the cops.
He tells them my dog bit him.
Even the cop says to the guy,
His dog does not need to be on a lead, he's on his property.

Off to the hospital he goes
I fallow with the cop.
We have pics taken with measurements of the teeth marks.
We also measure my dogs mouth.

He's talking about suing me for this and that...

The bite is to small, 
His dog bit him.
Even the cop thinks so...

A week later the cop stops by to tell me that on his fallow up interview that the guy admitted that my dog didn't bite him, his dog bit him.

the moral of the story, no lead or physical restraint is necessary on private property or if your dog will not leave your side while in public.

The laws in most states and towns require owners to "properly confine, contain or control" their dogs at all times.

My dogs know where the line is that I don't allow them to cross.
If they will stay on private property no leash is necessary.



Antlerart06;1729080 said:


> I look the law up and Here it has be in a Fence in area on private property it cant run free in the city limits


HAHAHAA

I like how some can turn it into something like I send my dogs out to play in traffic.

Dogs can get loose...
Dogs can defeat chain-leak fencing.
Dogs can get loose from kids...

Like I said there is a big difference running down a animal and accidentally hitting one.

If it can be proven you ran it down on purpose,
I'll be successful suing you in civil court.
Cameras are everywhere and I can get the data from your vehicle, showing if you accelerated...

Yes, they are costly dogs, but they will not live in a cage because of it.

A guy on here a while back bragged about how he hit a clients dog, packed it in a pile.

There is a big difference in accidentally hitting a dog and doing so on purpose.

Just as there is a big difference in the plow hitting an occasional mail box and going down the line hitting everyone.
One has an A$$ behind the wheel the other doesn't.

Your to be in control of your vehicle at ALL times.
(it's the law)
If you see a animal on the road do you aim for it?
Do you try to hit that dog?

Not every animal just appears in front of you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just a thought..
How many of you hunt with a dog.
Do you keep it on a lead?

Has your dog ever run off with you being in control of it while chasing a critter?


wow way off topic,
I see some moderation in this threads future.

I guess it comes down to the attitudes of the folks behind the wheel if our animals or mailboxes make it.
I guess some folks lives s-uck so bad they can only feel better at someones else expense.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I've said it many times and I'll say it again, 99% of mailboxes that get damaged are from snow and slush coming off the plow and wing. I don't know any drivers that intentionally damage mailboxes and only a sick individual would intentionally hit a dog.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1729571 said:


> Just a thought..
> How many of you hunt with a dog.
> Do you keep it on a lead?
> 
> ...


 That statement shows your ignorance 
My shed dog is on GPS and if he gets to far from me I push the shock collar and he comes back Thats control

My Coyote Dogs has GPS on them and they head for a hwy I'll go and make sure they get across.
If they get hit its not drivers fault its my fault for not being there.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

mercer_me;1729844 said:


> I've said it many times and I'll say it again, 99% of mailboxes that get damaged are from snow and slush coming off the plow and wing. I don't know any drivers that intentionally damage mailboxes and only a sick individual would intentionally hit a dog.


Same here.



Antlerart06;1730142 said:


> That statement shows your ignorance
> My shed dog is on GPS and if he gets to far from me I push the shock collar and he comes back Thats control
> 
> My Coyote Dogs has GPS on them and they head for a hwy I'll go and make sure they get across.
> If they get hit its not drivers fault its my fault for not being there.


I do not hunt with dogs, yet I do see plenty of Yote hunters here and they are always there when the dogs are crossing the roads. I do not care for trespassers, yet I also care less for those Yotes running deer of the property or even killing them. The hunters around here seem to be respectful to the land (as far as I can tell), so I let them do what they gotta do.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MattR;1730183 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I do not hunt with dogs, yet I do see plenty of Yote hunters here and they are always there when the dogs are crossing the roads. I do not care for trespassers, yet I also care less for those Yotes running deer of the property or even killing them. The hunters around here seem to be respectful to the land (as far as I can tell), so I let them do what they gotta do.


That's good to know. We run them as a sport and keeps the numbers in control. We run cattle and it keeps them safe on the farm.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

snocrete;1689895 said:


> Well of course he should...he was the one behind the wheel. Its called taking responsibility for your actions....something lacking in todays society.


You must be a blind dog lover.....the dog should have been on a leash and nowhere near the road. But you're right, today's society is lacking when it comes to taking responibilty for their actions. In this case its the dog owner and you're enabling the behavior by supporting it.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Was plowing today came around the corner and this big fancy puddle thing was standing in the road. Owner was shoveling his drive. He didnt even notice his dog in the street. Had to plow around this dog, Made me think of this thread. Im sure if I couldnt slow down and plow around it. I might be the next bad guy.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't go looking for this, it was in my local paper today. It would seem that even well trained 7 year veteran police dogs have lapses in judgement, very sad. http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/comments/index.cfm?articleID=20112


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I plow for a couple that has 2 dogs...seems when I come to do there 1/2mile driveway the dogs are always out and trying to chase my truck. The last storm I went in the driveway the dogs were out as usual getting in the way of me plowing, in front of the truck behind it when I back up, so I turned around this time and drove out. Few hours later the phone rang what happened why didn't you finish the driveway? My reply was your dogs were out again and I almost ran one over this time. I can come back tomorrow if the dogs are inside.


----------



## Normskiboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Are their any city's or townships in Northern Ohio that hire sub contractors for plowing?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Normskiboy;2024382 said:


> Are their any city's or townships in Northern Ohio that hire sub contractors for plowing?


Probably have better luck posting in the right section.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Antlerart06;1730142 said:


> That statement shows your ignorance
> My shed dog is on GPS and if he gets to far from me I push the shock collar and he comes back Thats control
> 
> My Coyote Dogs has GPS on them and they head for a hwy I'll go and make sure they get across.
> If they get hit its not drivers fault its my fault for not being there.


That statement really showes your "ignorance"

If your dog was under "control" it would not have run off, nor would you need gps or a shock collar.

And no one has to stop for a crazy guy with a gun waving his arms while standing on the road,

Your toys are a testament to the littel control you really have over your dog.
As you just let it go, to fallow it's natural prey drive.

You just need to be Abel to find it after it has run off.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I also have experience with this subject. I have taken out my share of mail boxes, yet never hit them with the plow. (hell I even took out my own). I have come close to hitting dogs, kids and an elderly man one night. Now no I am not a careless driver, nor am I reckless. They were all due to being in the wrong place at the wrong time, and some carelessness and no common sense on their part.

The problem is that people just want to blame someone else for their own stupidity. Unfortunataly the plow drivers are an easy target. Just do your best and try to stay safe.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

How did this thread go from town trucks damaging mail boxes and killing dogs to this mess? 
We have arm chair lawyers, champion dog breeders, careless dog owners, tired plow guys, and no moderators in site to clean it up.


----------

